# BANGKOK | Dusit D2 Chaengwattana | 23 fl | U/C



## nasle (Sep 15, 2016)

*BANGKOK |** Dusit D2 Chaengwattana|23 fl | U/C
* *Dusit D2 Chaengwattana, 23 Storey : Chaengwattana* 
Name : Dusit D2 Chaengwattana
Developer : Dusit International and Sanguantas Development 
Project Description : 23 Storey Hotel Tower, 227 spacious rooms and suites
Project Value: Bt 2.5 billion
Location : Chaengwattana ,Bangkok ,close proximity to the Government Complex


----------



## nasle (Sep 15, 2016)

cr. : http://www.nationmultimedia.com/news...eck_in/3031147


----------



## nasle (Sep 15, 2016)

Newsdatatoday














































http://www.officeat.com/?portfolio=dusit-d2-hotel-changwattana


----------

